# Bigger ten average drive way



## natimp (Dec 15, 2005)

I am new to the plowing business. I am mostly into plowing residential driveways right now and have gotten the gist of pricing ( most run between 30.00-50.00) but I have one of my lawn clients who wants a price. Her driveway is pretty large. It runs about 100' to about 150' in length( single car width ). At the end of the driveway you have 2 single paved parking spots on the left and on the right are 3 single car doors( garage) In the front there is a circle driveway connected. I was thinking in the $75.00 range for any storm up to 3" ( only at her request it will be done), from 4"-6" $100.00, 6" - 10" $150.00, 10" - 12" $200.00 (which I can do 2 passes depending on perdiction of storm) , and 12" + the price starts over from beginning. In this area we don't see to many really large storms but I think it is better to protect myself with pricing it anyway. Weather had been crazy all year and you never know. So does this sound reasonable? Remember, she is a lawn client and I dont want to offend her and lose the job but I do want to make as much as I can. Thanks


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

$200 sounds like a LOT of money for ANY driveway for a 10" snow.

What time are you estimating this taking?

I have factory parking lots that I charge this amount for. They take less than an hour.


----------



## natimp (Dec 15, 2005)

TLS said:


> $200 sounds like a LOT of money for ANY driveway for a 10" snow.
> 
> What time are you estimating this taking?
> 
> I have factory parking lots that I charge this amount for. They take less than an hour.


I guess it would take me between 1 to 2 yrs with a 10"+ storm. The entire driveway is surrounded by 6 by 6's and with that storm I would have to plow and lift to push it deeper into the wooded areas. It does sound a little high to me but like I said I am new with this.


----------



## natimp (Dec 15, 2005)

natimp said:


> I guess it would take me between 1 to 2 yrs with a 10"+ storm. The entire driveway is surrounded by 6 by 6's and with that storm I would have to plow and lift to push it deeper into the wooded areas. It does sound a little high to me but like I said I am new with this.


And it isnt your average size driveway.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Here is a shot of a driveway I plow. From where I'm standing, it goes behind me about 400' and is 12' wide.

For this I charge $115 and on your average snow, I'm in and out in about 20 minutes.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

This is the upper area with a center circle garden, 3 car garage.

This is what I charge to plow only. I don't step foot out of my truck.


----------



## Groundmovers (Dec 3, 2005)

Boy are you getting a good deal on that one...

...you're getting $115 and there is no snow....


----------



## natimp (Dec 15, 2005)

TLC........Thank you. I am in the central NJ area ( I see your out of Phila.) Those pictures put it in a more understanding way at what I should be charging. I was thinking about it more today and I think I will tell the home owner $75.00 for any snow up to 6", $100.00 for anything up to $10", $125.00 anything beyound that point ( 10"+). If 2 plowing sessions are needed because of the amount of snow or time span of snowfall the charge will be $150.00. How does that sound?? I really appreciate you helping me with this type of estimating. Happy Holidays to you and everyone.


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

natimp said:


> I guess it would take me between 1 to 2 yrs with a 10"+ storm.


1 to 2 years  Now that is one hell of a driveway...


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Frozen001 said:


> 1 to 2 years  Now that is one hell of a driveway...


Yeah, I was gonna,......but the *H* and *Y* keys are close together on the keyboard.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

natimp said:


> TL*S*........Thank you. I am in the central NJ area ( I see your out of Phila.) Those pictures put it in a more understanding way at what I should be charging. I was thinking about it more today and I think I will tell the home owner $75.00 for any snow up to 6", $100.00 for anything up to $10", $125.00 anything beyound that point ( 10"+). If 2 plowing sessions are needed because of the amount of snow or time span of snowfall the charge will be $150.00. How does that sound?? I really appreciate you helping me with this type of estimating. Happy Holidays to you and everyone.


That sounds better, but just be cautious as to how you word it..... They could be cheap and tell you to come out when it stops. That could be a couple feet, and you'd be stuck charging them $125 ONCE!

1-6".....$75
7"-10"...$100
11" & Up $Plowed according to storm

This way you open yourself up to charging what you need to on the REAL deep ones.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Groundmovers said:


> Boy are you getting a good deal on that one...
> 
> ...you're getting $115 and there is no snow....


Hey, what can I say.... I have some nice accounts!


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

TLS said:


> This is the upper area with a center circle garden, 3 car garage.
> 
> This is what I charge to plow only. I don't step foot out of my truck.


Thats a sweet looking account you got.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Lux Lawn said:


> Thats a sweet looking account you got.


Yeah, it's quite a property. This guy sunk a LOT of coin into building this house.

I treat him good, he treats me good.


----------



## mkjsunscapes (Dec 28, 2005)

If you don't mind me asking, what do you get to mow that place and how long does it take you and with what equipment?

Mike


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

I have been getting $120/cut. It's mowed on Tuesdays and Fridays during the Spring, and Fridays throughout the year.

It sits on 8 or 9 acres of land, but he only has about 4 of it mowable. A little gingerbread stuff around the pool and around the one flower bed needs the push mower. (due to terrain, not size accessability). The heliport (yeah payup ) has a steep dropoff on the lower end. But it is still mowable with my 60" Lazer.

I'm in and out in less than 2 hrs (mostly 1.5hrs). It all depends on any extras I do that particular day. It takes a full hour just to mow with the 60" Lazer.


----------

